# Shiner G.A.S.P.



## Creakyknees

Anyone else make it yesterday? 85 miles into a 20 mph headwind... fun! 

I haven't done a rally in a very long time. My buddy and I only did Shiner because...well because it's Shiner. 'nuff said.

A few observations.

- who starts an 85 mile ride into a headwind, riding an upright comfort bike with flat pedals? Answer: plenty of people. 

- who crosses the yellow line to pass slower riders then swerves dangerously back into the group when a car comes? 
Answer: plenty of people

- who panics and screams "on your left!" swerving wildly, when passed by another rider?
Answer: this one dude wearing Team In Training kit. I swear, we were 3 feet away from the guy.

- who rides a $6k TT carbon fiber wonder bike on a rally? At 12 mph? With their belly hanging over and a clearly uncomfortable position? And a disk wheel?
Answer: plenty of people. Ok, just one guy with a disk. But plenty of tri-spokes. And if you got the bucks, it's better than a hybrid.

- who knows enough to form a nice simple paceline when pedaling 85 miles into a headwind?
Answer: 2 people. Me and my buddy. Ok, we found one guy who was willing and able to grasp the concept, but he bonked hard at about mile 65.

- who rides 85 miles into a 20mph headwind, then straps on running shoes and goes for a run? 
Answer: at least 3 people I saw. Dude, that's hard core. Stupid, but hard core. Feel free to disagree.

It was amazing to see so many fit-looking people going so slow into a brutal headwind, and pass them all, asking every one: "want to join us? hop on." and only 1 guy took us up on it. And it's not like we were going so fast. 

Is this part of the "disease ride" mindset? You know, the underlying logic seems to be "people are sick and dying from horrible disease, so you should feel guilty about having health and the time and energy to go for long bike rides. So, we're going to say that we're riding for a cure, that way we feel better about going for a long bike ride. And, to make it worse, we're going to ride a hybrid with flat pedals into a headwind. And not eat. And whip ourselves while chanting "it's for the children."

Anyway, it was a fun and educational ride. If you're up for a challenge, this would qualify.

Plus, free Shiner at the finish. 

Creak.


----------



## cmg

did the shiner bash for 2 previous years didn't make to the austin ride this year. Did it rain, was it cloudy? when i did it 2 years ago people from the austin group were doing an additional 20 miles after they got to shiner. did they get a large crowd? you didn't mention any crashes so maybe there weren't any. how was the shiner concert?


----------



## Tower

Sounds like a blast! I was out Saturday morning thinking, "Those poor bastages on the Shiner ride....." I've done that ride several times back when it was the BASH (ie had the Houston/Austin leg). The free cold Shiners at the end were most enjoyable, especially because my wife doesn't drink beer. More for me! Funny enough the first year I rode it a front had just gone through so we had a stiff headwind all the way from Houston. 

Your recount of the ride made me chuckle because we've all seen those types on these organized/charity rides.  In my mind I know these rides are for a good cause, but then I witness the things you mention and it makes me want to stick to solo riding.

By the way, are riders required to raise money to participate in the Shiner ride now? When I rode I only had to pay an entrance fee.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I thought about doing that ride, but in the end my gf and I didn't feel like making the trip down from Dallas. Sounds like fun though, I'll try for it next year.


----------



## Creakyknees

cmg: Did it rain, was it cloudy? <--yes and yes, a bit of each but more clouds than rain. I was grateful; it got hot when the sun came out.

2 years ago people from the austin group were doing an additional 20 miles after they got to shiner. <-- nutcases

did they get a large crowd? <-- don't know, don't really have much to compare it to. I guess about 1000 give or take. 

you didn't mention any crashes so maybe there weren't any. <-- there was one that I saw happen, just a standard wheel touch, no biggie. Saw a couple girls with bandages in Shiner. Didn't hear about any nasty ones.

how was the shiner concert? <-- ok. a pretty good band doing some covers, Texas music standards etc. Honestly, I just finished the ride, got a beer, shower line, beer, shower, beer, massage, beer and on the bus (more beer), then chatted up this fit redhead lady all the way home.

Tower: By the way, are riders required to raise money to participate in the Shiner ride now? When I rode I only had to pay an entrance fee. <-- just pay the entrance fee. You can optionally fundraise to win a bike or some other stuff. I chose not to, related to my rant about disease rides. What the heck is wrong with just goin for a bike ride and some beer, without having to morally justify it?

Anyway. Like I said, not really into the rally scene but it was fun, well supported, a number of very cute girls on bikes, and beer, so it met my requirements.

Creak.


----------



## barbedwire

OMG! I'm no longer in Texas, but this was one of the most fun rides EVER! And I have done soooo many of them.

Didn't it use to be 100 miles? I remember doing the GASP ride long ago and they packed up all the bikes at the brewery and everyone rode the bus back to Austin after having a few beers. Man, that was so much fun. One time, we had to stop the bus like twice because some girl threw up and people had too much to drink and had to pee. Ahh, those were the days.


----------

